# Baseline bloods and post bloods.



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I had all the baseline blood tests that should be taken wrote down somewhere but seems to have gone missing so i need the heads up for my friend what baseline bloods he should get taken and tested before diving into a DBOL and Test E course!

As for me ive just finished my course and currently on clomid and tamoxifen.

When should i get my bloods straight after the pct?

what bloods should i get done!?

Same as baselines?

Cheers

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

bump x 2 ???


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Beasted said:


> I had all the baseline blood tests that should be taken wrote down somewhere but seems to have gone missing so i need the heads up for my friend what baseline bloods he should get taken and tested before diving into a DBOL and Test E course!
> 
> As for me ive just finished my course and currently on clomid and tamoxifen.
> 
> ...


i would leave it 4-6 weeks after your PCT has finished as the PCT will really only start the recovery process.....

as for bloods the list is not exaustive really but make sure you get these

RBC

Chol

ALT

LH

FSH

Test

Free Test

SHBG

TSH

Free T3/T4

i am sure there are a few more but it is late....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i would leave it 4-6 weeks after your PCT has finished as the PCT will really only start the recovery process.....
> 
> as for bloods the list is not exaustive really but make sure you get these
> 
> ...


so this is the only time to do bloods, after pct is over about 4-6 weeks later?

Before/during cycle also?

If I were to ask for everything on the list could it all be done at my local needle exchange?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> so this is the only time to do bloods, after pct is over about 4-6 weeks later?
> 
> Before/during cycle also?
> 
> If I were to ask for everything on the list could it all be done at my local needle exchange?


Yes... Ive just had a pre cycle blood test done for my baseline (first ever cycle) and he wants to see me again during my cycle then 1 month after my PCT aswel.

Also that was a full bloodwork test, Everything mentioned above! all done at Manchester pump clinic (needle exchange) Results are done over the phone so theres no need for address, full names Etc...


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So let me get this correct!

I an just go to local needle exchange and ask for bloods to be taken!?

Does it cost anything? How does it all work.

Last time I just went to my doctors for baselines. He might be suspicious this time round.

Didn't have a on cycle blood test as I thought before and after was the way to go!

Cheers


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

...............


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump x 2 ^^^


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Beasted said:


> So let me get this correct!
> 
> I an just go to local needle exchange and ask for bloods to be taken!?
> 
> ...


Nope doesn't cost a penny... It's a free service by the NHS, where you based mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry for the poor reply mate, I was driving at the time!

What i did was gave them a ring and asked if they do bloodwork tests and if it went down on my personal medical record etc...

Then made an appointment and went down, The guy was top with me! Was expecting a lecture and everything but he was proper down to earth, asked me about my gear use, what ive used, how many cycles, medical hisory etc... He was pretty clued about gear as well... All he wanted from me was my first name, DOB and mobile number...

He took my blood and that was it, He rang me 6 days later with my results which were all good and told me to ring him back to make another appointment when i was half way through my cycle to have check up to make sure everything is going ok!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

im intersted in this, im based in slough.

its really that easy? you confess to using steroids with them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not all needle exchanges do bloods, mine in Plymouth do not.

I have an understanding Dr who admits I know more about steroids than she does and she is happy to help me stay ontop of my health......

I do go to aberdare to the private medical clinic to get a full MOT with a Dr who understands the levels/results a bodybuilder would get from blood tests...

As for the question about when to get them done.....best to get them done before the cycle then about a month after PCT has finished........and then if you can 6-8 weeks after that


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> im intersted in this, im based in slough.
> 
> its really that easy? you confess to using steroids with them?


Yes, well at lease for me anyway... Well I told him the truth that I was Planning my first cycle and wanted my baseline and to check everything else as well just to make sure everything was ok before I started my cycle. He even ok'd my cycle and PCT and said any problems/serious sides give me a ring!

He's there to help you be safe, he told me he looks after loads of gear users/bodybuilders

Like I said 'top guy'


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Just about to bell up my local one now! Just worry as I always think it's more of a heroin place! Lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Beasted said:


> Just about to bell up my local one now! Just worry as I always think it's more of a heroin place! Lol


Good lad... Yeah i know what you mean mate, It was full of smack heads when i went but there was a different section and i went straight in, Didnt have to sit and wait with the smack heads! So it wasnt that bad really!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Well i tried to bell them and the number doesnt seem to exist!?

Hmm not sure where to go now in buckinghamshire


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just go down if you know where it is mate... It will cost you £££s to go private and most of them you only get results 'no after care' So if theres any problems you'll be left in the ****...!!!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome cheers mate i only finished my pct last sunday so ill wait few more weeks then go give things a chance to settle.

Cheers


----------

